# Zimo MX645 Pulsed Smoke



## lil critter (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a couple of LGB Stainz engines which currently have Massoth LS decoders installed which I'm looking to upgrade to Zimo MX645 decoders. Does anyone know if the already fitted Massoth pulse generator axles will work with these decoders for wheel and sound synchronisation? Also will this decoder work with the Proline/Trainline pulsed smoke generator?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MX645 is spec'd for .8 amps max function output total, and the heater elements on the pulsed generators are close to 1 amp. 



Page 61 of the latest MX620-22, 630-32, 640-48Esmall_Decoders.pdf has a statement on the bottom right stating these high power smoke units will not work on the MX645, all versions.


----------



## lil critter (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for that Dan, I thought that was the case but page 58 of the same manual gives details for configuration of pulsed smoke generators. 
I hadn't read the section on 'add on boards' which has the instructions not to use them.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If you use the new Massoth pulsed smoke generator, which has it's own decoder, you will not have the problem with function power output with your 645. The hall-effect axle sensor you have plugs right into the smoke generator, and you go direct to track power. That way you just need the decoder for the coordination of sounds which you can do with the SUSI port (I'm assuming the 645 has one). 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there is a growing confusion over "direct drive" pulsed smoke, vs. a "purpose built" pulsed smoke unit. 

The former drives the fan and heater directly from the outputs of the decoder, and yes, you can pull about an amp on the heater element. 

The later just deals with logic signals to pulse the fan and/or the heater, and does not draw large amounts of current from the loco decoder, and some, like the massoth have their own decoder. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

In this case I suggested the Massoth unit with built in decoder so he would avoid the Zimo function output current limitation. Not sure what makes you think there is confusion here but you might be right in general. 
Btw Massoth also makes one specifically for analog now as well.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I suggest to switch over to the MX696. This avoids the current limitation altogether and can drive the ProLine pulsed smoke unit. Also the virtual chuff sensor works excellent eliminating the need to install a chuff sensor. Stainz by default don't have a chuff sensor.


----------



## lil critter (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for suggestions gents. I think I'll go with the MX 695 KS decoders for my bigger engines and use the load dependant function settings of the MX 645 with a Suethe smoke generator for my smaller engines.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a general comment, I know you are not confused Keith








I agree, that limitation on the Zimo is not good for the exact reasons you state. I did a lot of testing of a number of heating elements for use in a "direct drive" situation. You need to be able to handle 1 amp comfortably.

Greg
Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 03 Oct 2013 03:04 PM 
In this case I suggested the Massoth unit with built in decoder so he would avoid the Zimo function output current limitation. Not sure what makes you think there is confusion here but you might be right in general. 
Btw Massoth also makes one specifically for analog now as well.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used the Zimo MX645 with the piko 17VDC smoke unit in a few of my stainz's and the smoke effects (more smoke under load) built into the 645 are quite nice and easily adjustable.


----------

